# J Frame Model 360pd Trigger Question



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello to all:

My respects go out to all who enjoy, own, and shoot Smith products!

Having said that and speaking with the utmost confidence that I can ask an honest question about my little J and get an honest answer, I proceed.

My first purchase was a Ruger LCR 357. I learned to shoot with it. I can hit very well for an old man who came to the game late. No tack driver mind you but the old man does well indeed.

I ran across this Smith Model 360pd for a "song" at my local pawn emporium. See my other posts. I could not pass it up.

The problem was, it is eating my lunch with the very, very strong trigger pull!!!!!

Now what am I to do? I want that buttery smooth Ruger LCR trigger. I know! I know! It is not a Ruger. But what do I need to do to get there.

I am a bit disappointed that this little J lists for $1019 on the Smith page and has to have this type of attention. Maybe I am expecting too much or maybe I do not understand the ethos of the Smith brand.

I have but two choices as I see it:

One, have a "trigger job" done on the gun.

Two, put snap caps in it and pull the trigger 1000s of times.

I guess there is a third option. I could sell it or trade it for the Ruger. :mrgreen:

But I really like it and want to carry it as a EDC. One thing I found when I started carrying-everything is a trade off when messing with guns!!! Is is not??

Any feedback welcome. :watching:

rd
__________________
"That is all!"


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a 360PD that was worked over by Cylinder and Slide...I like it well enough. Short of having a Smith work it over Check out the Apex j frame kits and do some research on how to install it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you really like the Smith, have a reliable gunsmith tweak the trigger.

Normally, a S&W will be a more 'elegant' revolver, whereas a Ruger will be a an over-built work horse for shooting heavy loads with great reliability. In most other models, the S&W will have a nicer trigger than a Ruger. 

However, in this case, Ruger has purpose-built the LCR to have a nice trigger, and it does actually surpass most S&W factory new triggers. The fact that you had an LCR first, and then moved to the S&W makes you judge it by that standard, so you will probably have to have the Smith tuned up to ever be satisfied with it.


----------

